# Stepping It Up From An Mvp 2.0...nemisis,69 Or Hana Clone(s)?



## Necris (24/6/14)

greeings all,the title says it all?
I'm in the market for MORE POWER!
MVP is fine for mpt3's and evods for every day vaping,will get something smaller for car vaping too eventually.
I have a 3d dripper clone,said to fit perfectly with the nemi,BUT,i
I have found a write up saying that a dripper clone and a nemi clone didnt fit!
no real detail,but it concerns me and my 510 adapter already sits a bit off,so i supect thread quality.
So you say,i can use the 510 adapter...if im going 510 i may as well go Hana clone
variable and regulated...hell 0.3ohm,30w is decent,and it charges via usb

So,nemi and battery(ies) and charger or Hana and onboard charging until extra batteries and charger next month?
any opinions?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alex (24/6/14)

Check out the Reo.. you really won't be sorry.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (24/6/14)

Alex said:


> Check out the Reo.. you really won't be sorry.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/


Just cant spare that cash at the moment,1k or close budget,excluding juice of course
(postage is also a sundry item not discussed in the "budget meeting  but import casts may rip the arse out of it a bit")


----------



## Alex (24/6/14)

Necris said:


> Just cant spare that cash at the moment,1k or close budget,excluding juice of course
> (postage is also a sundry item not discussed in the "budget meeting  but import casts may rip the arse out of it a bit")


 
There will be another group buy sometime soon I'm sure. Then you could share shipping costs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/6/14)

That is going to be a very tricky question.

For versatility, I think the DNA clone might be better. That said, I am currently thoroughly enjoying my mech and my wife has pretty much taken over my MVP. Once you find the sweet spot for your coil resistence, a mech and dripper is truly fantastic. Whether the 3D dripper and Nemi will work in Hybrid mode depends entirely on which clones you have.

Also keep in mind that 30W is quite a bit of power. On a mech you'll have to build at most a 0.6 ohm coil to achieve that on a fully charged battery. If these clones are using the sx350 chip, you'll be able to upgrade them to achieve 40W. Then you'll need to build a 0.45 ohm coil to achieve it on a mech with a fully charged battery.

I doubt what I have said will be of much use, the choice between mech and regulated is becoming much harder as the regulated devices increase in power and performance. The one thing that a mech still has that is a massive plus is simplicity in the design. There are very few points of failure with a mech, there is no chip to burn out and the design is generally solid.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Necris (24/6/14)

I Mispoke in the title and have since corrected,i was referring to the hana mod clone,not the DNA.
Thanks for the advice thusfar,much appreciated


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/6/14)

Necris said:


> I Mispoke in the tile and have since corrected,i was referring to the hana mod clone,not the DNA.
> Thanks for the advice thusfar,much appreciated


 
I assumed as much. The original Hana is a DNA30 device.


----------



## ET (24/6/14)

hana clone ftw. now someone buy me one

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Necris (24/6/14)

So realistically,if an mvp 2.0 last me 2-3 days on a full charge,what can i look at from one 18650 on a dripper comparitively.
(prius vs corvette i know,performance does not come without loss of economy)
I will be using the MVP as well,so vaping will not be as heavy on one device


----------



## Silver (25/6/14)

Hi Necris, on my REO mech I get through about 4 to 5 ml of juice on a 18650 batt before the batt starts to feel sluggish. When this happens, the voltage on it is either 3.7 or 3.6 V

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/6/14)

Forgot to add to my previous post - that is with a 0.9 ohm coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (25/6/14)

go for the hanna you wont be sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (25/6/14)

So it looks like the Hana clone is in the lead,purely due to internal charger...
BUT,at 500mah the internal charger is going to be seriously slow on a 2600mah 18650
doesnt mention passthru capability anywhere.
So essentially i would have to look at a charger taking at least 2 batteries,and again,at least 2 18650's anyway.

that also stillleaves me wanting for something smaller to vape while driving


----------



## RoSsIkId (25/6/14)

@Necris i use the hana and mvp on a daily basis

The hana with russian 91 mvp with with iclear 16B

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (25/6/14)

going to have to put a hold on this thread and upgrade,company just through me a 5k curveball


----------

